# 30gal. set-up



## Future (Sep 13, 2008)

This has been setup for a short while, but it gets minor ugrades here and there. Seemed like the proper place to post this anyway...


This tank is kept at work and is a combination of mine and the boss's son:
Equipement:
30gal. AGA
HOT Magnum Cannister Filter
Hagen Aquaclear 110 Filter
Koralia 2 powerhead
1 air pump (Forget the name and size off hand but it's large)
36" stock lid lighting using older(6+ years) SW bulbs 1 10k daylight 1 50/50 actinic. (They don't have the lumens for SW anymore, but they are perfect for FW and I didn't have to throw away bulbs that still worked  Does that mean I recycle? or Does it mean I'm just cheap?..lol)


Livestock:
The boss's son bought all livestock; I honestly don't know all the proper names. I don't pay attention to FW all that much. 
2 Pleco's
1 shark (Catfish i believe)
roughly 10-15 small fish
1 FW lobster/crayfish (I dunno what it is)

**Pictures will follow when I get on broadband. This dial-up isn't going to cut it**


----------



## Future (Sep 13, 2008)

OK Picture time....


----------

